# Boat



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Boat Issues.

I have a work order to remove a boat.Its some what of a nice boat,my friends want it.How do i get paperwork for boat and trailer? Thanks all


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Boat Issues.
> 
> I have a work order to remove a boat.Its some what of a nice boat,my friends want it.How do i get paperwork for boat and trailer? Thanks all


You need to have the mortgage company sign off on its removal a work order isn't enough Alert your local police dept. you need to get a tow company to remove it. You cannot keep it or sell it. The towing company will have to file a mechanics lien. And they do what they want with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

I may be misinformed, ignorant or some hybrid of both. But I would keep it, sell it, give it away or haul it for trash. When we were doing clean outs anything left behind was considered abandoned and I was being paid to remove it from the property.

Take the boat and trailer offsite and secure it. Apply for a new (replacement) registration at your DMV. (or who ever handles boat registrations in your state) You may turn up the previous owner. If they want it back you can charge them hauling and storage fees.

Good lUck
Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

After the towing company stores the boat (normally 30day minimum) then call the Police/Sheriffs office and see if its going to a police auction. A lot of times the boat loan company (if they don't repossess it) will allow the Police to auction it off at pretty good deals.

I've seen 2006-9 Harleys go for $10.00 (yes ten) and a 2007 Corvette for $25.00 before at police auctions in Des Moines BUT then again its being sold to another Policeman.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds easier to ship it to the junkyard and be done with it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> After the towing company stores the boat (normally 30day minimum) then call the Police/Sheriffs office and see if its going to a police auction. A lot of times the boat loan company (if they don't repossess it) will allow the Police to auction it off at pretty good deals.
> 
> I've seen 2006-9 Harleys go for $10.00 (yes ten) and a 2007 Corvette for $25.00 before at police auctions in Des Moines BUT then again its being sold to another Policeman.....


If you were seeing this why were you not participating in this?!?!?!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/dmv/forms/auv.pdf

http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/dmv/forms/tdmv109.pdf


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Take the boat to Fish & Game and file for an abandoned title. They will do the legwork and let you know which direction to go in next, or if you will be able to take possession eventually. If you can't physically get the boat down there, write down the VIN # and take photos with you.

The trailer would be your motor vehicle department. You can file for an abandoned title there.

If you have the owner's name, send a letter by certified mail to let them know you are storing it and for how long, plus the daily rate you are charging to store. The last mailing address is the address of the property. 

If there is a forwarding order, it will be forwarded to the owners. If it comes back to you, take that with you to Fish & Game and the MVD to prove you did what you could to find the owner.

Linda


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

When you file for a "LOST" title the former owner has up to 3 years to reclaim het property in my state. Have the tow company take posesssion and it its their head ache. They contact last registeered owner and teh burden of paperwork proof is on their shoulders. There has to be a reason why the people left it behind, junk or ??? If they were facing a repo of the boat it would not be there i'd think it would already have happened. We had a cargo trailer that would have been OK for doing lawns but I did not want the hastle of dealing with teh title and the former owner comming to get it after I had made sure it was road ready. Why did they not take it sell it or ?? I'd say it has issues and unless you are mechanically inclined steer clear. " A boat is a hole in the water you pour money into" :no:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Linda is partially right.....

On of our subs did the legal proceedings as described and in a perfect world would have been fine TILL he drove by pulling the "said trailer" a year later when the prior owner was at a gas station.....Ex Owner called police and filed theft charges.....EX owner became the NEW ORIGINAL Owner 2 days later. Our guy went to court and paid $4200 in court charges (on a $2000 trailer), lawyer fees, abandoned tag fees, and misc crap fees...It was tossed out since the judge could not determine where the theft was since the old owner got the trailer back in $400 better shape (new brakes, new tires, new lights, misc) then when it was taken by our sub.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

this boat made it to the scrap yard today,way too much work for buddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

The titanic now.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Linda is partially right.....
> 
> On of our subs did the legal proceedings as described and in a perfect world would have been fine TILL he drove by pulling the "said trailer" a year later when the prior owner was at a gas station.....Ex Owner called police and filed theft charges.....EX owner became the NEW ORIGINAL Owner 2 days later. Our guy went to court and paid $4200 in court charges (on a $2000 trailer), lawyer fees, abandoned tag fees, and misc crap fees...It was tossed out since the judge could not determine where the theft was since the old owner got the trailer back in $400 better shape (new brakes, new tires, new lights, misc) then when it was taken by our sub.




Man that sucks!!! Once you get a Sheriff's title here the former owner is screwed!!! Currently working on an 04 Siverado that was left on a repo. Should have title in 30 days unless the buy here pay here dealer in Florida decides to pay the fee's which is not likely since they would have more in fees than it would bring at the auto auction which is over 200 miles away.....


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Linda is partially right.....
> 
> On of our subs did the legal proceedings as described and in a perfect world would have been fine TILL he drove by pulling the "said trailer" a year later when the prior owner was at a gas station.....Ex Owner called police and filed theft charges.....EX owner became the NEW ORIGINAL Owner 2 days later. Our guy went to court and paid $4200 in court charges (on a $2000 trailer), lawyer fees, abandoned tag fees, and misc crap fees...It was tossed out since the judge could not determine where the theft was since the old owner got the trailer back in $400 better shape (new brakes, new tires, new lights, misc) then when it was taken by our sub.


The sub should have filed a counterclaim the minute he was served for at least what he put into it. 

If your sub would have sent a certified letter when he removed it, as I described, he would have had more leverage.

Every state has different variations of filing for abandoned titles but most use the same protocol regarding abandonment of vessels, vehicles, trailers, and motorcycles. The waiting periods are usually the only difference. Usually.

Did the sub file for a lost title or an abandoned title on it? That will change how someone gains ownership.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Abandoned tag. 3 certified letters over 60 day period here. 

What it boiled down to is this: it came from a foreclosure and the original owner wanted it back.....Sherriff filed the theft charges and they woulda stuck if the judge hadn't dropped them. 

The original owner wanted and pushed for the theft charges. Thank Goodness the Judge had some wit to say no. 

Abandoned tags mean NOTHING if someone comes back and wants to reclaim....There is only 1 way this is prevented. Towing company taking to the abondoned property auction that is normally police controlled. 




a1propertyclean said:


> The sub should have filed a counterclaim the minute he was served for at least what he put into it.
> 
> If your sub would have sent a certified letter when he removed it, as I described, he would have had more leverage.
> 
> ...


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

That sucks. Sounds like the owner was a friend of the Sheriff's.

Still too bad that he didn't file a counterclaim and get his money back. Would have been interesting to see how the judge would have handled it. Sounds like he was a lot more fair and reasonable than most judges.

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Bunches easier out here:

61-12-404. Sale or release of vehicle if not reclaimed. (1) If a vehicle is not reclaimed, as provided in 61-12-403, *within 30 days after notification by certified mail or prescribed publication*, the sheriff of the county or the city police of the city in which the vehicle is being stored may sell it at public auction in the manner provided in 25-13-701 through 25-13-709.
(2)* If the sheriff or city police elect not to sell a vehicle under subsection (1) and the vehicle is being stored by a qualified tow truck operator, as defined in 61-8-903, the sheriff or city police shall release the vehicle to the qualified tow truck operator.*
(3) After a vehicle has been sold pursuant to subsection (1) or released pursuant to subsection (2), the *former owner or person entitled to possession has no further right, title, claim, or interest in or to the vehicle.*


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Bunches easier out here:
> 
> 61-12-404. Sale or release of vehicle if not reclaimed. (1) If a vehicle is not reclaimed, as provided in 61-12-403, *within 30 days after notification by certified mail or prescribed publication*, the sheriff of the county or the city police of the city in which the vehicle is being stored may sell it at public auction in the manner provided in 25-13-701 through 25-13-709.
> (2)* If the sheriff or city police elect not to sell a vehicle under subsection (1) and the vehicle is being stored by a qualified tow truck operator, as defined in 61-8-903, the sheriff or city police shall release the vehicle to the qualified tow truck operator.*
> (3) After a vehicle has been sold pursuant to subsection (1) or released pursuant to subsection (2), the *former owner or person entitled to possession has no further right, title, claim, or interest in or to the vehicle.*


Interesting.


----------

